# Neptune Audio where are you?



## tharden (Nov 14, 2011)

I recently read a review of the Neptune Audio EQ unit. I thought it sounded very interesting but I've been unable to contact them through their website. Does anyone have a valid e-mail address, phone number, company address, or dealer information for this company & their product?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tharden said:


> I recently read a review of the Neptune Audio EQ unit. I thought it sounded very interesting but I've been unable to contact them through their website. Does anyone have a valid e-mail address, phone number, company address, or dealer information for this company & their product?


I have been trying too but I believe they are out of business. Too bad.


----------

